# Stylus Report



## n4uau (Nov 26, 2011)

There was discussion on a different thread about styli (styluses?). I decided to buy one based on some of the comments. I ordered the Box Wave and got it in two days (Prime free shipping)- I ordered it on Sunday and Monday was Presidents day but it still came on Tuesday. WOW- I like Prime shipping!

I like the stylus (and maybe every other stylus would be as good). 
It has ended the frustrating things about the Fire touch screen like:
-- often my fat fingers would activate the wrong link if the words were small (the stylus gets the right one),
-- often when using my fingers the screen would not react to my touch without several tries, now the stylus activates it every time, 
-- when using my fingers to turn pages or set a bookmark sometimes my finger would slide just a bit and confuse the Fire and it would turn the page rather than setting a bookmark or turn page the wrong way. 

Interestingly to me is that when I use it on my iphone, I find my finger works better. But for the Fire I'm a stylus fan now!


----------



## Steven Stickler (Feb 1, 2012)

Agree! Stylus has made a huge difference for me. I got this one:


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

I got this one : 

I chose it because of the dongle that fits in the headphone jack.


----------



## B.A. Spangler (Jan 25, 2012)

I've started using a stylus near all the time. I do like it better.


----------



## dori chatelain (Dec 31, 2011)

I like my stylus but I don't use it for everything I do on my fire.

sent from the BRIGHTEST FIRE EVER!


----------



## Debi (Nov 29, 2009)

I always use a stylus with my Fire.  I couldn't how much easier it was to move around.  I did buy a 12 pack after the 1st one as I am always losing them.


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

DH gave me a beautiful pen with a stylus for my birthday. He said one of his co-workers made it, there's some kit or something.


----------



## sparklemotion (Jan 13, 2011)

I use the BoxWave stylus too and love it!


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

I use the AmazonBasics stylus. I use it for some things, mostly web browsing. I do wish it had a pocket clip, though.

http://www.amazon.com/review/R2WEBNEGEN68P2/ref=cm_cr_pr_perm?ie=UTF8&ASIN=B004GCJEZU&nodeID=&tag=&linkCode=


----------



## Shastastan (Oct 28, 2009)

JimC1946 said:


> I use the AmazonBasics stylus. I use it for some things, mostly web browsing. I do wish it had a pocket clip, though.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/review/R2WEBNEGEN68P2/ref=cm_cr_pr_perm?ie=UTF8&ASIN=B004GCJEZU&nodeID=&tag=&linkCode=


I got a set with 3 that Ann mentioned. I think for $6-7 on amazon. They have clips. I'm going to turn one on my lathe though.

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## Patricia (Dec 30, 2008)

I ordered the Boxwave last night and it will be here today.  I love Prime, too!


----------



## fancynancy (Aug 9, 2009)

I won't use my Fire without my stylus. I have the one that plugs into the headphone jack. I like the idea of buying a pack of them. I lose things too easily, even with the plug. Mine looks like this:


----------



## Sticks and Stones (Jan 5, 2012)

I just bought myself a stylus for my Kindle Fire and I expect it to arrive this Monday. I'm glad to hear that a lot of people have been having positive experiences with them.  I ordered one because the fingerprints on the screen really bother me.


----------



## TraceyC/FL (Mar 23, 2011)

I really want the headphone jack one - but my UPS guy is on vacation next week and it just won't be the same to have someone else deliver it


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

I never get the same UPS guy. However, my hairdresser has the same UPS guy.


----------



## TraceyC/FL (Mar 23, 2011)

Toby said:


> I never get the same UPS guy. However, my hairdresser has the same UPS guy.


I think our routes are pretty stable here so only at Christmas does he go awol at times.

We've had a rocky relationship until he finally gave me his cell number so i could get my packages NOT at my house.


----------



## Dragle (Dec 10, 2011)

I got the package of 3 Cosmos ones, which I think are about the same as the Boxwave. They work well, but are a little bigger around than I would like.

So I decided to get a Pogo "slimline" one for $7.50 (at the time), which is only a little slimmer and more accurate so I'd say probably not worth the extra cost. Also, though I like the thinness of it better overall, sometimes it just doesn't get detected, mainly when I want to get the menu bar at the bottom of the screen to appear, and I wind up using my finger on that.


----------



## TraceyC/FL (Mar 23, 2011)

Dragle said:


> I got the package of 3 Cosmos ones, which I think are about the same as the Boxwave. They work well, but are a little bigger around than I would like.
> 
> So I decided to get a Pogo "slimline" one for $7.50 (at the time), which is only a little slimmer and more accurate so I'd say probably not worth the extra cost. Also, though I like the thinness of it better overall, sometimes it just doesn't get detected, mainly when I want to get the menu bar at the bottom of the screen to appear, and I wind up using my finger on that.


Pogo was the first stylus i had, and i'd like something fatter. I have a griffin one sitting over <--- in a box still, but while it has a rubber tip vs the pogo's spongy one, i don't think it is much fatter.

I want a more "pen like" feel... i need a "stylus r us" store to go try them in!


----------



## Dragle (Dec 10, 2011)

Does the rubber tip work well?  I'd like something that is more accurate to use with a couple of drawing apps I have.  Although I suppose there may be a limit to how accurate you can be on these touch screens no matter what stylus you use.


----------



## TraceyC/FL (Mar 23, 2011)

Dragle said:


> Does the rubber tip work well? I'd like something that is more accurate to use with a couple of drawing apps I have. Although I suppose there may be a limit to how accurate you can be on these touch screens no matter what stylus you use.


My dad is using the rubber tip one and prefers it over the sponge. I haven't let my daughter use it to draw with yet - but I know when she has used my dads she says it is better.

There is more at work than the tip when it comes to accuracy - it depends on how the tablet is set up to respond. I'm trying to think where I was reading so much about them at one time. It might have just been on the iPad forum at MacRumors. I know there will be a ton of input there - so you might check it for the preferred drawing tip these days.

BestBuy and the Verizon store at one time carried the one i have - so you might check there, at least it would be easy to return! (I think Mr. UPS might hate me if i scheduled return pickups with him! It might be fun to do once though!)


----------



## Dragle (Dec 10, 2011)

TraceyC/FL said:


> My dad is using the rubber tip one and prefers it over the sponge. I haven't let my daughter use it to draw with yet - but I know when she has used my dads she says it is better.
> 
> There is more at work than the tip when it comes to accuracy - it depends on how the tablet is set up to respond. I'm trying to think where I was reading so much about them at one time. It might have just been on the iPad forum at MacRumors. I know there will be a ton of input there - so you might check it for the preferred drawing tip these days.
> 
> BestBuy and the Verizon store at one time carried the one i have - so you might check there, at least it would be easy to return! (I think Mr. UPS might hate me if i scheduled return pickups with him! It might be fun to do once though!)


Yeah, I'm sure the driver for the screen is a big factor in accuracy, not just the physical limits of it. Next time I'm near Best Buy I'll go in and look at what they have.


----------



## n4uau (Nov 26, 2011)

TraceyC/FL said:


> There is more at work than the tip when it comes to accuracy - it depends on how the tablet is set up to respond.


I agree totally. As I commented in my original I've found my iphone works better with my finger than with my stylus. Actually it works better period. Much as I like Fire I still think Apple products are more sophisticated and better designed. But then again they've been around for a 'long long' 3 years or so


----------



## GhiiZhar (May 23, 2010)

I really like this one, very smooth when moving across the screen, much more so than the rubber ones I have tried. It has a micro-fiber mesh tip which contributes to the smoothness, and it als has an excellent response time. Also has a retractable ball point pen on the opposite end. Only downside so far is $8.95 cost, but worth it to me....

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0064REJ3C/ref=oh_o01_s00_i00_details


----------



## Hadou (Jun 1, 2011)

I've been wanting to try out a stylus or two for some of the sketching I try to do on both phone and Fire.  Maybe this next payday I'll bite the bullet and buy a couple (I figure I could gift/return the least preferred one).


----------



## Dragle (Dec 10, 2011)

Dragle said:


> I got the package of 3 Cosmos ones, which I think are about the same as the Boxwave. They work well, but are a little bigger around than I would like.
> 
> So I decided to get a Pogo "slimline" one for $7.50 (at the time), which is only a little slimmer and more accurate so I'd say probably not worth the extra cost. Also, though I like the thinness of it better overall, sometimes it just doesn't get detected, mainly when I want to get the menu bar at the bottom of the screen to appear, and I wind up using my finger on that.


Quoting myself to update this, now that I've used the Pogo for a while. For me, in Pogo vs. Cosmos, Cosmos wins. Although I like the slimline feel and slightly smaller diameter of the Pogo's tip, it simply does not work as well on the touchscreen. It works fine for dragging/swiping, but for tapping I have to push it down harder and sometimes it still won't register as a tap. I'm going back to the Cosmos.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

So, at a craft fair on Friday, I got a really cool stylus.  You know the fancy pens that you can get that are made from wood. . . . well a guy at the craft fair who does pens decided that stylii might sell.  And they do!  I got a full length one but he had short ones with a rubber tip that fits into the sound port too.  It's very pretty. . . . . hope I don't lose IT as it was considerably more expensive than 3 for $7.


----------



## Shastastan (Oct 28, 2009)

FYI. The kits for those, excluding the wood, cost around $7.  You also have to buy the bushings.  I bought a kit...the long size.  I may get to it this week.  

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Shastastan said:


> FYI. The kits for those, excluding the wood, cost around $7. You also have to buy the bushings. I bought a kit...the long size. I may get to it this week.
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


Yes, but you have to get the wood and turn it on a lathe, etc. Hubs does lots of woodworking but doesn't have a lathe. Plus, it would be several months or years before he got to it even if he decided it was time to buy himself another tool. 

And the barrel of this one was from glued up laminate of many different varieties of wood so it's kind striped. . . .but cut on a slight diagonal so it's also a little bit herringboned. Really cool. I figured the splurge was worth it.


----------



## Shastastan (Oct 28, 2009)

Yeah, sure.  I was just pointing out that a handmade one won't be cheap. Oh and it's called TAS (tool acquisition syndrome). Your DH should be happy that your hobby is a lot cheaper.

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Adonit Jot Pro is on sale on groupon products for 10 and 15. On amazon its about 30 with here and there reviews.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Shastastan said:


> Yeah, sure. I was just pointing out that a handmade one won't be cheap. Oh and it's called TAS (tool acquisition syndrome). Your DH should be happy that your hobby is a lot cheaper.
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


In general when I buy something, he looks at it and says "that's 2 (or 3 or 4) tools". This includes books, electronics, musical instruments, and jewelry.


----------



## laurie_lu (May 10, 2010)

I prefer the iFaraday Stylus. I've tried many and this is the best for me. It uses the slippery mesh tip that glides effortlessly across the glass. Very responsive too.

http://ifaraday.com/store.html


----------



## Shastastan (Oct 28, 2009)

@Ann

On another forum I visit, Ukulele Underground, they call it UAS, "Ukulele Acquisition Syndrome".  i now have 3 nice ones, but the total cost of those is only 1/2 the cost of my table saw.    Lucky for me, my wife's main hobby is scrapbooking.


----------



## Shastastan (Oct 28, 2009)

GhiiZhar said:


> I really like this one, very smooth when moving across the screen, much more so than the rubber ones I have tried. It has a micro-fiber mesh tip which contributes to the smoothness, and it als has an excellent response time. Also has a retractable ball point pen on the opposite end. Only downside so far is $8.95 cost, but worth it to me....
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0064REJ3C/ref=oh_o01_s00_i00_details


Even though I'm in the process of turning one on my lathe, I'm getting the one you have told us about. The right tool for the job v. hours of hassle to save a few bucks? Thanks!

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

I got the Trent Limir Stylus with the micro-fiber screen tip and am a lot happier than I thought I'd be. After using the stylus for even just a couple days it feels kind of awkward trying to use my fingers, and I love that it keeps the fingerprints to a minimum.


----------



## TraceyC/FL (Mar 23, 2011)

Shastastan said:


> @Ann
> 
> On another forum I visit, Ukulele Underground, they call it UAS, "Ukulele Acquisition Syndrome". i now have 3 nice ones, but the total cost of those is only 1/2 the cost of my table saw.  Lucky for me, my wife's main hobby is scrapbooking.


Looks around at her scrapbook supplies and thinks.... I do really NEED a table saw to go with them


----------



## fancynancy (Aug 9, 2009)

laurie_lu said:


> I prefer the iFaraday Stylus. I've tried many and this is the best for me. It uses the slippery mesh tip that glides effortlessly across the glass. Very responsive too.
> 
> http://ifaraday.com/store.html


Looks like a nice one! Thanks for sharing. (I would get it, but I'm afraid I would lose it. I've been sticking with the ones under $8.)


----------



## Shastastan (Oct 28, 2009)

TraceyC/FL said:


> Looks around at her scrapbook supplies and thinks.... I do really NEED a table saw to go with them


She goes to Michael's about every other day.


----------



## TraceyC/FL (Mar 23, 2011)

Shastastan said:


> She goes to Michael's about every other day.


But paper can be CHEAP, and they have COUPONS (Love the ones on my iPhone!!), and, and, and, playing with paper is the ultimate!!! I became a paper junky when I got a job at Kinko's in college.... LOL!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> So, at a craft fair on Friday, I got a really cool stylus. You know the fancy pens that you can get that are made from wood. . . . well a guy at the craft fair who does pens decided that stylii might sell. And they do! I got a full length one but he had short ones with a rubber tip that fits into the sound port too. It's very pretty. . . . . hope I don't lose IT as it was considerably more expensive than 3 for $7.


I was with Ann when she got it, it's really beautiful. I came THIS close...but there was a ring I wanted more. 

Ann, did those people have a website?

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I was with Ann when she got it, it's really beautiful. I came THIS close...but there was a ring I wanted more.
> 
> Ann, did those people have a website?
> 
> Betsy


And the ring she got is really nice. . . . 

Here's the website: Turner Mastercraft. They don't seem to have the stylii posted yet. . .you'll recall, Betsy, they said they'd just started them at the last show they did and sold out so he made a bunch more. They've apparently not had time to update the website, but if you contact them via the site they may be able to give you some info. I think they mostly sell via the various craft shows on the east coast. They're based in North Carolina.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks, I liked the people and I like to support fellow artisans...so I may contact them at some point in the near future. My best of all worlds would be a stylus with a clip _and_ the headphone connector thingy. I don't really want the stylus to dangle, but I like the idea of it being attached to the device, too....

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Good point. . . .

I'd possibly have gotten the headphone jack one if it was longer. . . . .but I guess that's probably not something many people want. . .'cause that could maybe tend to sort of get in the way.  But I never did like writing with a stubby pencil and that's what the short stylii feel like to me.


----------



## Hoosiermama (Dec 28, 2009)

> http://www.amazon.com/Bluecell-Universal-Motorola-Blackberry-Playstation/dp/B005BL4PHW/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1333116166&sr=8-3


I got these...mainly because they were cheap (and I liked the colors), and I wasn't sure if I'd really use one. Turns out that I really like them! They clip nicely onto my cover, and come in a 3 pack. They work really well, and are much more accurate than my finger.


----------



## Shastastan (Oct 28, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Good point. . . .
> 
> I'd possibly have gotten the headphone jack one if it was longer. . . . .but I guess that's probably not something many people want. . .'cause that could maybe tend to sort of get in the way. But I never did like writing with a stubby pencil and that's what the short stylii feel like to me.


There are 2 kits (woodturnerscatalog.com). 1 is short with the headphone jack connector. The other is long with the clip--the one I'm doing. I'm supposed to get the fiber tipped one today.

Did you notice that the ones we have (set of 3) have a hole for a cord?

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Yes. . . my 'plain' ones have a hole for a cord. . . . .where do you get the string with the sound hole plug?


----------



## Tabatha (Oct 4, 2009)

Problem I'm seeing with the headphone jack plug, most items are setup to send sound to the headphone if something is plugged into it, so therefore, you don't get any sound from the speakers if in an app that uses sound.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

That's a good point...though most of the time I keep the sound turned off.  But not all the time. Hmmmm....

Betsy


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

Tabatha said:


> Problem I'm seeing with the headphone jack plug, most items are setup to send sound to the headphone if something is plugged into it, so therefore, you don't get any sound from the speakers if in an app that uses sound.





Betsy the Quilter said:


> That's a good point...though most of the time I keep the sound turned off. But not all the time. Hmmmm....
> 
> Betsy


I have a rooCase stylus with the plastic piece that plugs into the headphone jack. When I had a different case for my Fire, I left the stylus plugged in much of the time as the cord was just long enough for the stylus to fit alongside the Fire while plugged in. I though I remembered the sound working fine.

I just rechecked using the music player on the Fire. The sound plays out of the speakers with the stylus fob plugged into the headphone jack. I think that the sensor for checking if something is plugged in is checking for an electrical circuit connection and that would be why the sound still works with the plastic fob plugged in.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Annalog said:


> I have a rooCase stylus with the plastic piece that plugs into the headphone jack. When I had a different case for my Fire, I left the stylus plugged in much of the time as the cord was just long enough for the stylus to fit alongside the Fire while plugged in. I though I remembered the sound working fine.
> 
> I just rechecked using the music player on the Fire. The sound plays out of the speakers with the stylus fob plugged into the headphone jack. I think that the sensor for checking if something is plugged in is checking for an electrical circuit connection and that would be why the sound still works with the plastic fob plugged in.


Thanks for checking that, Annalog!

Betsy


----------



## TraceyC/FL (Mar 23, 2011)

I think i'm now lusting for this stylus... and I thought I read about it in this thread - but I don't see it now?!

http://www.studioneat.com/products/cosmonaut

I could easily turn into a stylus junky....


----------



## Shastastan (Oct 28, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Yes. . . my 'plain' ones have a hole for a cord. . . . .where do you get the string with the sound hole plug?


That I don't know. I'm not sure where they get them for the kits either. Might try radio shack for a 1/8th adapter, drill a hole in it and then hook up a string or piece of fishing line? My wife made a little cloth sleeve to put the stylus in so it doesn't scratch the screen. I just stick mine in the Belkin zippered case I'm using. It was the case I used for my K2 before I got caught up with the beauty of those Oberon cases.


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Yes. . . my 'plain' ones have a hole for a cord. . . . .where do you get the string with the sound hole plug?


I did a search for "headphone plug" in Google and found that Amazon carries several. Three are below:




There were several others intended as charms for iPhones that connected to the 3.5mm headphone jack that either included cords or could have cords attached. Adding "charm" to the earlier search found lots of these.


----------



## Shastastan (Oct 28, 2009)

Oh yeah! Trent Limir! This is superior to a rubber tip.

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

Just talked to DH and he told me his co-worker, who made my stylus/pen, has an etsy store. Didn't see the combos, but he does have a link for custom items.

http://www.etsy.com/shop/BenjaminRoss?ref=shop_sugg


----------

